# Looking for someone in HK



## DrifterGrifter (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi - Many years later.....

trying to find Pauline Prescott (UK citizen - but not John Prescott's wife mind you!) formerly an exec of AIG/AIA Insurance in Hong Kong, Pauline was married to a Dennis Hamann (a USA citizen) who was running a company in HK I think involved in finance. I have a pic of her somewhere from a public profile and will try and dig it out in case someone recognises her.

Would like to hear from anybody please who may know them or knew them in HK or worked with Pauline at AIA or AIG Insurance (or anywhere else in the world) Finexco, Marsh etc. 

I currently live in Wan Chai District on HK Island and would very much appreciate any contact from anyone who knew them, worked with Pauline or was a friend or working colleague. Thanks


----------



## DrifterGrifter (Sep 28, 2011)

*Pauline Prescott*

Thanks Mods

The full name is Pauline Maria Prescott and she was or is married to Dennis Clyde Hamann. Pauline used to work for various insurance bodies and companies in Asia (Hong Kong, Singapore etc) and Dennis ran some sort of venture capital or finance company. Any information highly appreciated. Thanks - D:ranger:




DrifterGrifter said:


> Hi - Many years later.....
> 
> trying to find Pauline Prescott (UK citizen - but not John Prescott's wife mind you!) formerly an exec of AIG/AIA Insurance in Hong Kong, Pauline was married to a Dennis Hamann (a USA citizen) who was running a company in HK I think involved in finance. I have a pic of her somewhere from a public profile and will try and dig it out in case someone recognises her.
> 
> ...


----------

